# Ghost Ship



## ronster (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm new to the forum. I thought I would share some of fun I have had making props for my Pirate scene. The picture inclosed is the deck of my pirate ship from last year. My porch serves as the booty galley, and the front yard serves as the dock. Over 500 christmas lights covered with blue tarps creates simulated water. This year I made a cannon, and added a few animated figures. I will post more pictures.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I tried to check out your pictures but it's not working.


----------



## ronster (Sep 19, 2006)

I'll try it again.


----------



## ronster (Sep 19, 2006)

O.K I will just provide the Text URL http://flickr.com/photos/stanbury/63983312/in/set-1338723/


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow. Definately worth the click. Like the lighting. 

Now you need to go to the Welcome room and introduce yourself.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

That looks AWESOME! Great job!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

That took some work to do, very good job. Would like to see more.


----------



## ronster (Sep 19, 2006)

How do you attach a photo without a link?


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

Fantastic.! Definitely post some more pics.Welcome to the forum


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

awsome pics and welcome to the forum


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks great!
Do you have more to share than just the one?


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Looks cool!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Beautiful work, ronster! I'm loving seeing everyone's pirate haunt pics!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

ronster said:


> I'm new to the forum. I thought I would share some of fun I have had making props for my Pirate scene. The picture inclosed is the deck of my pirate ship from last year. My porch serves as the booty galley, and the front yard serves as the dock. Over 500 christmas lights covered with blue tarps creates simulated water. This year I made a cannon, and added a few animated figures. I will post more pictures.


Hey Ronster,

Will this be up this year? 
I live in Tewksbury MA. I'd love to come down and see this in person.

It looks like an awsome display.


----------



## ronster (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks hauntsters for all your kind words. Weather permitting we will have the complete scene up this year. We made the local TV news last year(7 Boston). I know this may be hard to belive, but we have had an average of between 500-800 kids visit (not counting parents) over the last three years. We know this because of our candy count. I will try to get more pictures up.


----------



## Aaronster (Sep 21, 2006)

Here are some shots:


----------



## Aaronster (Sep 21, 2006)

ronster said:


> we have had an average of between 500-800 kids visit (not counting parents) over the last three years.


It's actually 800-1000... (no joke)


-(son of ronster)


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I like what you did with the sheets of paneling. at first I thought it was real wood, very cool.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Ronster, welcome, and great work! Nice to see another "mature" gentleman who's doing the pirate gig right now


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

That's totally cool !!!! Wish I lived close so I could take my 3 yr old to see it.


----------

